# All Digests for Newsletter 2944



## Guest (11 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Feb 11, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

My version of braided hat for granddaughter
The Cupcake Hat
My first time trying
Another 1898 Hat Question
Patterns
Colour suggestions
HELP
TechKnitter Status
Lost pattern
Help with braid hat please
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

How to read a chart K
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Malabrigo yarn pattern
Great fun project for scrap yarn
Malcolm the Fox is finally finished
Still Trying, I Won't Give Up.....
Tic Tac Toe
Reborn is Born on my birthday
Another Ripple Afghan
Little Dog Sweater
Bargain buttons
It's Not Too Early for Easter ...
Hat with Brim made on the Bias (c)
Sock progress and question
Blonde yesterday - today a brunette! Braid Hat Variation
My just born reborns new bonnet
More Malabrigo yarn
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Scones
kk's Food for Funnies and Food for Thought
Have to share this one, scam call
Blind Date
Any ideas on presents for GD 21 st
Bob Saget Cause of Death Update
kk's Wings and Winter
Wouldn't bet on the Bengals
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
Tips for kids by kids ...
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Rudolph booties knitalong
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 22nd October, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Shawl for sale.
For Sale - Baby Set
FS: American Girl Doll Clothes - Knit - 3 of 12
FS - Unger Fluffy Yarn
*Links and Resources*

Did you know, there's a crocheted version of the 1898 Hat?!?!!
Openlands Shawl Collar Cardigan for Women, 39" to 59" (K)
Romance Wrap (K)
Cars & Trucks to Knit
Carly Pullover for Women, S-2X (K)
V Stitch Cardi for Women, S-5XL (C)
Cobbled Street Cowl for Adults (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Wanted baby Afghan/carriage cover pattern
Looking for this pattern
Crocheted Cape
*Other Crafts*

Spring time sunrise
C - Musical Birthday/ LED Guitar Light
C - Musical Removable Vinyl - Take 2


----------

